# brake question.



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

i have a 02 A6 2.7t and i need to do a 4 wheel brake svc soon, including rear rotors. i was looking into some aftermarket rotors but how do i know what size rotors to get?


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (bi-turbo'd)*

oh ya, what pads would you reccomend?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (bi-turbo'd)*

Hey Bi
I have the same model as yours, and depending on the options on your car you may have either the 312X30mm or a 321X30mm front. (I do not think the 288mm was used on the 2002s) In the rear they came with 245X10 or 255X10mm. 
I would start by looking at the car's option sheet. This is a sticker that is in the trunk on the side of the spare tire "well" or in your owners manual (not sure which one of the manuals). It has a bunch of 3 character numbers on it (check out the image below). Each of these will indicate some option they installed on the car at the factory. The other link below is the options that came with the C5, from the Bentley. So look for the "Production relevant-No." (Pr. No.) on your option sheet that match the different ones in the Bentley doc. This will tell you what you have on the car assuming nobody changed anything...
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...s.gif
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
On my car, my option sheet stated "1KD" i.e. 245mm rears, but luckily I measured the rears before I ordered and it turned out to be 255mm. I got my car used so I am not sure if this came from the factory that way, but looking at the brakes I believe it did. The pads are the same for both so that helps. Just an FYI.
If you have the 321mm fronts, you need to be careful when ordering as I believe there are 2 variations of this rotor. The one uses the 4 pad per caliper (Lucas Girling 2 piston) and the other the 2 pad per caliper (ATE single piston). The 4 pad was used on the S4 and some Allroads and the 2 pad on the C5 sedans (I believe). To make sure, I would suggest to measure the rotor hat height and order accordingly. I do not have all the part numbers with me at the moment, but I will post them for you. (Assuming you have the 321mm fronts) Look at the ECS Tuning (http://www.ecstuning.com) site, they have info on this. I ordered this from them, but after a 2 week backorder wait, and still no answer as to when they would have them, I had to cancel and get them elsewhere. My rears went metal to metal due to this wait… Be very careful if you do go through on your pads, I did not realise the damage the “metal shavings” can make to the clear coated rim…. I will be re-spraying one of mine in the summer…







I liked the ECS rotors though drilled and slotted. Pity they were out of stock. Borrowed these pics from ECS...








Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...m.jpg
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...5.jpg
Brake pads? Sure this will spark a debate, but I am very impressed with the EBC pads (GreenStuff).
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (Massboykie)*

very cool man. thanks for the info


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (bi-turbo'd)*

Sure, glad I could help. I did a lot of research before I did mine, so let me know if you have any questions or need some info, I probably have it!







I was looking at upgrading my rears to an S4 setup too, but after speaking to the guys at StopTech decided against it. Basically it would negatively affect my ABS, which I did not want.
Here's the part numbers from mine. 
REARS (255X10mm) – PR# 1KD (which should actually be 245mm)
========================== 
Audi: 4B0-615-601-B Ate: 24.1110-0260.1
Pads: EBC GreenStuff: DP2680 (This is the same D340 pad shape on most late model VWs and Audis)
This is a rough image I put together for the guy I ordered mine from, so they might not be perfect.
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...B.gif
Here's one borrowed from ECS Tuning:
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/Audi/C5/Rear_255X10_1.5inch.jpg

FRONTS (321X30mm) – PR# 1LG
========================== 
Audi: 8D0-615-301-K Zimmermann: 100.1249.00
Pads: EBC GreenStuff: DP21510 (Shape D915) – wear sensor built-in
Here the blueprint of the Zimmermann if you are interested. FYI, the 100.1249.50 is the factory cross drilled one:
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...0.pdf
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...8_8D0-615-301K.jpg

Additional stuff….
I got my part numbers right of the car. If you take the wheel off the part number is on the bolt face of the rotors. Or at least mine were. Some of the writing is a little hard to read, for example on my fronts I wasn’t sure if it was 8-zero-zero or 8-Dee-zero, as the cast iron print wasn’t to clear. A quick search confirmed that the 8-zero-zero did not exist though.
On the Zimmermann box there were some other Audi numbers this same set replaces:
As it was printed on the box… 8D0-615-301-K / M 8E0-615-301-A
The first set of fronts I received were wrong for my car, but these might be relavent for you: They were 4B3-615-301 and had the 22mm Hat height, used with the Lucas Girling Caliper (4 pads per side, same as S4) On mine the Height is 16.5mm Ate caliper (2 pads per side)
This is what I got from the guy when we were trying to figure out which ones fit my car. Might be handy for you: Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/Audi/C5/A6rotors2.gif
Here is the blueprint of the 245X10mm one that did NOT fit mine as the rotor hat is +/- 8mm higher.Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...A.jpg

Just another FYI... Before I did my brake job, I was looking at my pads to see how much "life" they had left, and I thought I still hand plenty. I was looking at the outside pad and they still looked in great shape. When I took the calipers off I was amazed at how thin the inside pad was. 
Hope that helps!
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 11:48 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (Massboykie)*

hey mass, while i got you here i got a non-brake related question. have you ever had your door pannels off? I want to do some "remodeling" recover some of the door that is. The leather insert in the center of the doors to be exact. I was looking at all data and they dont have any info. 
I havent really looked to in-depth at them but it seems there are almost no screws (at-least ones i can see).
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (bi-turbo'd)*

You've got IM!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (bi-turbo'd)*

Hey Bi
Did you get it?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (Massboykie)*

yes and no. well im new to the site and all and thought it was a pop up and canceled it out as i realized it was an im. Can you send it again please?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: brake question. (bi-turbo'd)*

Sent again


----------

